# slicing with driver and hybrid iron



## bJordan87 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hit my irons fairly decent, but when it comes to using my driver or hybrid 3 iron, i slice the ball horribly pretty much every time. Also the amount of height i get on my driver and hybrid iron shots are very minimal. Any suggestions on how to fix these two problems? Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

A problem I had when and started and stilll get sometimes was slicing the ball with my drivers and hybirds, what I found that I was over swing and trying to hit the ball to hard. My back swing was higher and I put more force into the swing, I found that when I decearse my swing and let the club do the hitting my drives started to go straighter hope this helps.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As I begin to write this, (my own theory of human nature and its application to the golf swing), teaching pros all over the world are swearing they don't know me.

I think all of us has a natural rhythm. Some of us walk fast, some walk slowly. Some are patient and some are not.

I think until we learn to control our personal rhythm, most of us would find more success with either the longer clubs, which we tend to swing with a slightly slower rhythm, or the shorter clubs, which because of their slightly lighter feel and shorter shafts, we tend to swing with a faster tempo.

The difference might not be all that perceptible to us as we swing a club, but I believe it's there. What it boils down to is this. Way too many people have the same problem as you expressed, maybe with the irons instead of the woods, but they do. I don't know anyone who can claim they hit everything equally well.

So, if you hit your irons well, maybe you are a slightly faster person who doesn't deal well with the more upright posture and slightly slower tempo of swinging the woods. I am the opposite and always seem to hit my woods and long irons pretty well, but I when I swing hard with a middle iron or short iron, I tend to pull it a ton to the left.

Needless to say, the best cure is our teaching pro, but consider trying to duplicate your swing with every club in your bag. Do it on the range one day so it becomes a nicely repeated motion and see what happens. You can send me a check later...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It's no secret. The irons and woods have a different swing that suits both.

This is what is happening.

You have a nice descending blow with your irons, but that same swing doesn't translate well to your hybrid iron and driver, because they need to have more of a sweeping motion. These clubs have flatter faces, so if you're coming into the shot too far from above, if you just slightly mis hit it, you're not going to get any height on the ball, and any degree of openness or closedness is going to be amplified.

I'm willing to bet you have a bit of a leaker to the right on your irons, and this gets worse as you go up.

Try this - when you are moving into the downswing, aim to point the butt end of your grip down at the ball and then moving on down the target line as you release. This will get you coming in from the inside.

Also, on your longer clubs (your driver and hybrids) be sure you are putting the ball forward in your stance to promote a more sweeping motion.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

bJordan87 said:


> I hit my irons fairly decent, but when it comes to using my driver or hybrid 3 iron, i slice the ball horribly pretty much every time. Also the amount of height i get on my driver and hybrid iron shots are very minimal. Any suggestions on how to fix these two problems? Thanks


I see myself here until I changed club sets, Now I'm creating another problem... the stance or set up, I just hit and then I swear until I rethink the basic set up


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I see myself here until I changed club sets, Now I'm creating another problem... the stance or set up, I just hit and then I swear until I rethink the basic set up


Swearing it doesn't fix the problem but it sure does make you feel better, but you do get some funny looks when you swear just a little bit to loud on the course. Here is a link of some videos I found I think on this site somewhere. They cover most things from grip to stance, swing... you get the point. I found them easy to understand and he just speaks in basic terms. You Tube Vids and to do the normal I don't know this guy or anything related to his site.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Swearing it doesn't fix the problem but it sure does make you feel better, but you do get some funny looks when you swear just a little bit to loud on the course. Here is a link of some videos I found I think on this site somewhere. They cover most things from grip to stance, swing... you get the point. I found them easy to understand and he just speaks in basic terms. You Tube Vids and to do the normal I don't know this guy or anything related to his site.


Those are good video's, but I'm just doing dumb things like, not lining up to the target I'm too far in front or behind the ball I reach for the ball dip the shoulder, rush the back swing or lay the club flat on the back swing, its those little things that ruin a good swing and causes me to speak in foreign tongues at myself.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Those are good video's, but I'm just doing dumb things like, not lining up to the target I'm too far in front or behind the ball I reach for the ball dip the shoulder, rush the back swing or lay the club flat on the back swing, its those little things that ruin a good swing and causes me to speak in foreign tongues at myself.



Well if you know what your doing bob why don't you fix it


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well if you know what your doing bob why don't you fix it


its called getting your fecal material together, I correct one mistake then I do something else. Its not on every hole, but at the end of a round the mistakes add up. thats the frustrating part and why I speak fluent vulgarian.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

AAAArrrugh the old I know what to do but I just cant do it all the time trick. That make me speak fluent French.


----------

